# New handgun shopping...Love it/Hate it LOL



## DontForgetTheDrainPlug (Mar 3, 2010)

Decided to buy myself a Xmas present. I love shopping and looking at the guns...but I hate having to decide on just one.

Being a revolver man my whole life, I pretty much had it narrowed down to either...(both in 357):

1)Taurus 605... (like the lifetime transferable warranty...never had any problems with any Taurus revolver I've owned..and price!!)

2)Ruger SP101...just love the way it feels in my hand...but it is approx. $150 more than the Taurus.

Now the problem....I've been thinking maybe it's time for me to get myself a semi-auto...never owned one...never shot one.....and never even held one that I can remember.

If I go with a semi I've pretty much decided on a 9mm mainly because of the cost of ammunition (CHEAP compared to others). I do plan on putting a lot of rounds through the gun....just "learning" to shoot a semi and I can shoot in my backyard...and have hundreds (thousands??) of acres of neighboring land I have permission to "plink" on...and seems like a good caliber for a first semi.

My next concerns are ease of takedown/cleaning....quality/reliability and of course price

This will not be a CCW but would like to get one about that size.

The 3 I am considering are:
1)Taurus 709 slim
2)Ruger SR9 (the lc9 just looks too small for my hand)
3)Glock 19

I've read alot about the Glock and hear the cleaning/takedown is pretty simple...but haven't found much about the "Slim" or SR9.

Again the Taurus reputation??? doesn't bother me, but I'm guessing most people would say the Ruger is a better quality gun.

Or should I just "reward" myself for being a good boy this year and go for the Glock?

Any comments or even other recommendations would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks in advance.

P.S. (if anyone is still reading LOL)...does anyone know if Gander comes down on the posted prices on their used guns. i was there looking and the prices on their used gun seemed almost the same as new....


----------



## Matulemj (May 29, 2012)

I've had many problems with Taurus in the past, I'd avoid it in a semi-auto. If you like Glock, look into a Springfield XD-9 or XD-40. I use it for my duty weapon and absolutely love it. Just ask to hold one and you may instantly fall in love 

Nothing against Glock, I'm just not sold on it and it feels like I am shooting a 2-liter soda bottle because of the wide handle.

As far as taking down a semi-auto for cleaning, you'll be surprised how easy it is. You'll only break it down into 4 parts: The slide, the stock, the barrel and the spring. There is a release lever that allows this to happen. You can You-Tube how to take apart your weapon and a 2 minute video will easily demonstrate this.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

My thought would be either the Ruger Or Glock both are will made and service is very good it you need it. Not that you will ever have a problem with the Taurus but if you do expect the gun to be gone for months. I have shot the XD 9 I like it but prefer the Glock. My son has a web sight dealing with guns and gun parts along with several other items. You can post the question there and I am sure you will get several responces from people that shoot compitition. " www.balloongoesup.com "


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

I hunt with a .44 mag Taurus Raging Bull with the 8 3/8" barrell. Love the gun, have not had any issues with it. Shoots great and I like the warranty as well.

Their semi-autos leave a lot to be desired in my case. Long and heavy trigger pulls are my biggest complaint. Not a match gun but suitable for plinking IMO.

Of the 3 semi's you named I have a Ruger 9 mm and have to admit that I really like the gun. It's accurate and dependable at least. Can feel a little plastic'y to people, myself included. Glocks are a love'em or hate'em gun. I agree with the guy saying it's like shooting a 2 liter. My dad (XXXL hands and sausage fingers) loved the glock. It will depend on you.

One advantage/disadvantage Glock holds over any other gun (IMO) is the ability to break it down easily straight out of the box, and get it back together as intended. Even my Kimber needed a couple hundred rounds thbru it before it was easy enough to do. The down side to that is new Glocks rattle a little bit fresh from the box, which makes then feel/sound a little sloppy even though they are not.

Hope that helped ya out!

A

My wife says I have a fishing habbit....


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

DontForgetTheDrainPlug said:


> Being a revolver man my whole life, I pretty much had it narrowed down to either...(both in 357):
> 
> Now the problem....I've been thinking maybe it's time for me to get myself a semi-auto...never owned one...never shot one.....and never even held one that I can remember.
> 
> This will not be a CCW but would like to get one about that size.


DontForgetTheDrainPlug,
You're confusing me.  On one hand you're interested in a revolver, then maybe a semi-auto...this decision can be easily resolved. Just go to an indoor gun range and shoot a few and it will become very clear to YOU, which one you prefer. Nothing worse than buyer's remorse, when you're spending $300+.

The confusion comes from the purpose you have in mind for this handgun. What you intend to use it for will make a huge impression in the decision making process.
* Plinking?
* Target?
* Hunting?

Bowhunter57


----------



## DontForgetTheDrainPlug (Mar 3, 2010)

What's the confusion?.....I want to try a semi.....the confusion is....which one?...It will be used for plinking...target shooting...and just the times when I'm bored and need the adrenaline rush a guy gets from shooting a gun....doesn't seem that complicated to me......

Guess I'm just weird and want to try something new..............


----------



## DontForgetTheDrainPlug (Mar 3, 2010)

Bowhunter57 said:


> DontForgetTheDrainPlug,
> Just go to an indoor gun range and shoot a few and it will become very clear to YOU, which one you prefer. Nothing worse than buyer's remorse, when you're spending $300+
> Bowhunter57


That is a good suggestion....except for the fact that the gun shop that I plan on buying my gun at does not have an indoor range for trying out prospective purchases....although they do have unbelievable prices on guns.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

I have many flavors!! but my most favorite is the Ruger in 9mm..... the mags also can be used in my Ruger pc9 carbine....I have others but you requested in 9mm.....the taurus I have is kinda large in the grip....OK for me, but most likely not for others....I like it cause it is double/single action (taurus pt92 stainless...a good shooter ....9mm)
I carry a glock 22 in the woods while working....but my most favorite that I carry and good shooter is the sig 230sl (.380)
also love the 1911 45's ....but you did ask for 9mm
can't go wrong with a Ruger from the p85 to the SR9


----------



## lotaluck (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm shopping for the same style gun myself. 90% sure I am dialed in on the Ruger SR9. The Glocks have allmost a cult like following and I'm sure are great guns but I just don't see the hype personally.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

lotaluck said:


> I'm shopping for the same style gun myself. 90% sure I am dialed in on the Ruger SR9. The Glocks have allmost a cult like following and I'm sure are great guns but I just don't see the hype personally.


I never wanted a glock for all the hype either....but when I stopped in Buckeye outdoors one day and saw a police trade in... that looks new, for what they wanted, I had to have it....and glad I did after reading what they put them through and still function.....
I needed something to open carry in the woods....that I didn't care about and that seemed to fit the bill for me...better then my nice 1911 ....worried all the time I might bump or scuff up against something while working...and with a few more rounds in the mags....I carry it exclusively there


----------



## JoeFish (Apr 2, 2011)

I just got a used Taurus 709 slim, and I like it so far. No issues with reliability, fits great in my hand. I bought grip extensions online and it fits even better. Has a nice trigger block safety. My suggestion is to try a few semi autos at the range, as you said. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## eatinbass (Aug 6, 2012)

MPO,
From working on both models;

The RUGER is easier for me to do a good trigger job on. They have some sharp edges that I don't care for.

The GLOCK is cheaper to get parts for and more distributors. Dealing with warranty issues and the manufacture in general is a pain.

BOTH are excellent firearms. (I have no experience with Taurus.)



Personally, I carry GLOCKS


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

eatinbass said:


> The GLOCK is cheaper to get parts for and more distributors. Dealing with warranty issues and the manufacture in general is a pain.
> 
> 
> 
> Personally, I carry GLOCKS




i have 4 glocks (had more) and never had a reason to deal with a manufacture warranty. their easy to field strip and very easy to work on. ive replaced triggers, trigger pulls, barrels, sights, bla,bla,bla. probably the easiest pistol ive ever worked on. theres a ton of after market stuff out there for them. my everyday carry gun is a G-23

im also a big fan of anything ruger and ive have sold all my taurus handguns after i noticed the cyinder on my .357 getting slop in it after a lot of shots.


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

Maybe out of your price range but the CZ 75 PCR is a nice compact (not sub-compact) 9mm. Features and alloy frame to save some weight. I have one and it fits like a glove and dead nuts accurate.

http://czrami.angelfire.com/PRC-Review.html

http://czcustom.com/CZ-75D-PCR-PolyCoat-9mm.aspx


----------



## Socom (Nov 3, 2005)

I can speak to the quality and reliability of the Springfield xd models and the Smith and Wesson M&P models. Have owned both and never had a problem. That being said, they were both in .40 cal

If you are plinking, make sure you get a full size gun. No point in getting a sub-compact or carry gun if you are going to shoot more than 10ft away. 

My recommendation is to find a range or a friend with a couple different models for rent/use and see what you like. Guns can shoot very differently from how they feel. Recoil, even on the same caliber can be incredibly different.


----------



## alighthouse (Jul 24, 2006)

I'm a fan of the Springfield line... Have the XDS myself, feels great in my hand, shoots accurate and easy to disassemble. The M&P 9c is also a nice gun to disassemble and hold a 1" pattern as well

However what may feel & work for me wont be same case to someone else.

Best advice would be goto a range and rent the guns your interested in buyin and see which one feels & shoots best for you before investing a few hundred.

BMT on rt 82 I believe has a range Fin in Ashland has a indoor range that you can rent guns from. Another place ... All Seasons in Wooster he allows you to buy the gun shot it and if your unhappy in 2 weeks to return it with no questions asked


----------



## MarkyB (Jan 16, 2008)

Give some thought to the Sig 2022. It comes in 9mm and .40. I have the 9. Great shooting gun for $400. Easy take down and cleaning. Check out reviews
On nutnfancy. On YouTube. 
posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

